# Windows Pfad in UNC Pfad wandeln



## dhachim (4. Jan 2006)

Hallo.
ich möchte einen WindowsPfad in einen UNC Pfad wandeln. Ich habe leider keine ahnung wie und in welcher Klasse ich suchen soll.

Windows Pfad ist H:\Projekte
Netzlaufwerk ist dann \\siz11\ae_p_v$ (UNC Pfad)

hat jemand ne idee ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Jan 2006)

sowas gibts in Java nicht - geht nur native mit JNI

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d.../wnet/determining_the_location_of_a_share.asp


----------



## dhachim (4. Jan 2006)

gibts nicht is doch ne seeehr endgültige antwort. naja mal schauen ob ich noch was hinbekomme.


----------



## thE_29 (4. Jan 2006)

Doch man kann es parsen via Runtime.exec und net share!

Du musst alles einlesen was er dir zurückgibt bei net share und dann vergleichen...

Ist eine "net ganz saubere" Lösung aber gehn tuts!


Nachtrag: Hups, das ist Freigabe..


Nachtrag2: net use musst du eingeben und parsen


----------



## dhachim (4. Jan 2006)

jep das habe ich auch gerade ausgegraben 

is wieder ne riesen friemelei in meinem tool, aber wat mud dat mud :roll:

EDIT:

Für alle: meine UNC Methode. Besser so als gar nicht.
Dann einfach den String austauschen.


```
public void getUNC()throws IOException{
	
	  Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "net use H:" ); //für netzlaufwerk H:
	    BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(
	      new InputStreamReader(p.getInputStream()) );
	    String s = null;
	    String unc = null;
		      
	    while((s = in.readLine()) != null) {
	    	System.out.println( s );
	    	if (s.startsWith("Remotename")){
	    		unc =s.substring(12).trim();
	    	}
	    }
	    System.out.println(unc);

  }
```


----------

